# Question about pricing



## Angela (May 18, 2010)

Hi all
Just wondering what you all do with pricing your soaps.  I am doing a special buy a bundle of 4 soaps get a $1.00 off each bar.  I was just wondering if the people buy more than 4 bars do I also give them the $1.00 discount, or do they have to buy another bundle?  I'll be doing my first craft fair soon.  Thanks for any input


----------



## Becky (May 19, 2010)

I offer a 'buy 3 get 1 free'. I started this at my latest market & found it much more effective than dropping the price. It also has an added bonus that I'm only actually giving away $1 worth of product, but the customer sees it as getting $4 added value.


----------



## Tiristia (May 26, 2010)

Becky said:
			
		

> I offer a 'buy 3 get 1 free'. I started this at my latest market & found it much more effective than dropping the price. It also has an added bonus that I'm only actually giving away $1 worth of product, but the customer sees it as getting $4 added value.



I have been planning on doing the same thing. I have not had a show yet. BUT I have been to several as a customer. I know the buy X get 1 free always makes more sales than a lower price.


----------



## donniej (Jun 10, 2010)

I think that keeping pricing consistent with bill denominations helps... ie. $5, $10, $20.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2010)

true, I do 3 for 10$, they almost always buy that, over a $4 single.


----------



## Deda (Jul 19, 2010)

I sell mine for $6, or 4 for $20.  Most customers just buy 4.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have had great success at fairs with selling my regular 4oz. soap for $4.50 each or 3/$12. The majority of people buy the 3-fer.

*S*


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 21, 2010)

I do what Deda does-- $6 each or 4 for 20, and most people get 4.


----------



## fasanis100 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am on the same boat. 1 for $6 or 2 for $10.  95% of customers buy 2 or more.  When I just started (my first 2 shows) I did not have that offer and I was not very happy because I was not selling.  Once I made that change in prices my sales grew exponentially.  It is amazing how customers can respond to very small changes.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree- everyone wants to feel like they've saved money, or that they got something in return for doing something else. It's kind of like an American barter system! "I'm willing to buy two, if you'll give me a discount on both."


----------



## rubato456 (Nov 19, 2010)

i had my soaps at $5 each or 3 for 12. they sold very well, and most ppl did buy 3 at a time. or 6 or even 9! i think this next fair (this weekend) i'm raising the prices a bit. i'm going to do $5.00/ea or 3 for 14.00. for my area, that is still a good price. i saw other soap vendors charging 5.50 or 6/bar with no 3 for xxx sale. from the number of sales i had i got the impression that mine where a little underpriced. hope i got it right for this weekend. i'll let you know.


----------

